# Terry brand kits-any opinions/reviews on fit/sizing?



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm looking for a new jersey & shorts and like what I see at www.terrybicycles.com, but there are no customer reviews for any of the clothing. According to the size table I would be between a L and XL. Do the jersey's and shorts run true to size? Are the jersey's long enough (I'm tall). Any comments on quality, etc? Thanks for your feedback.


----------

